# 3/8 square ammo



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I picked up a piece of the 3/8 square steel and it cut into 3/8 cubes. The cubes weigh right at a 100 grain. From my setup it shoots about 212 fps and generates 9.98 ft/lbs. The penetration on a steel can is unreal. Generally when I shoot the 12mm steel at steel cans they react violently. The first time I shot a cube the can hardly moved so I walked down to see what happened. Total and complete penetration. I shot a couple more with the same results. I shot a couple at the Rubbermaid wastepaper basket and blew a big hole in it. In a hunting situation I think this stuff would be as good a choice in ammo as you could make. It shoots very good and loads in the pouch easier than the hex nuts. I would not recommend this to anybody that has a tendency for fork hits or thumb hits it may take your thumb clear off.

You can see in the one picture where there are three exit holes


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow, that is impressive Roger. RHs will eliminate fork hits, I don't think you can have a fork hit even if you intentionally try to have one.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet shooting, looks impressive for ammo.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like those will git er dun!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Amazing! Where can you get this? Also, what band setup are you using?

Thanks!!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Ifab25 said:


> Amazing! Where can you get this? Also, what band setup are you using?
> 
> Thanks!!


You get to cut them with a hack saw. I use 3/4 straight cut bands on my 24-50 Starship


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Man that's some real serious damage wingshooter. I will definitely be making some of this ammo for hunting squirrel. I have one of your shuttlecraft also that I'm pretty darn accurate with. Thanks for the tip.

Njones


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm loving this info. man alive that is impressive !

This info may have pushed the SS to another level, for hunting this could be the next big deal for sure ! ;-)

7/16" square should be an awesome weight, maybe in the 189grs, from my calculations, I don't know .... wow ! A small heavy deadly little square ... awesome. Can you imaging a 7/16 square that has the same weight as a 5/8 steel ball ... no way, that is just off the charts, OH MY Gosh !

I would ONLY shoot this in a super safe slingshot, i want that fork a good distance away from my finger with this stuff as a finger hit could very well mean a lost finger ....no joke ! this is crazy ammo for sure.

Wingshooter, I want to see what this does to a pigeon for sure !

wll


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Love this square stuff, the rebar drops etc. "fork hits"/ finger destruction never crossed my mind. Now it has.....GULP.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

wll said:


> I'm loving this info. man alive that is impressive !
> 
> This info may have pushed the SS to another level ;-)
> 
> ...


I was surprised how good the cube loaded and shot. Will have to try a few different shapes.


----------



## Charlie-2007 (Apr 2, 2015)

cubes will lead hard to shoot at the far target , and the sharp corner will hurt the tube for beginner .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is impressive stuff!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

fsa46 said:


> Wow, that is impressive Roger. RHs will eliminate fork hits, I don't think you can have a fork hit even if you intentionally try to have one.


Tell ya what I got 15 fork hits on My RH slingshot...so yes it cam be done,,,All from trying to shoot sideways...I now only shoot straight up with The RH slingshot~OM


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

how does that stuff shoot at distance? I can imagine it doing like rocks and curving off to the side unpredictably.

hack saw! you were determined! I wonder if there's a power saw blade, tile saw or something, that could make quick work of it


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

fsa46 said:


> Wow, that is impressive Roger. RHs will eliminate fork hits, I don't think you can have a fork hit even if you intentionally try to have one.


I am a newbie what is an RH? I chipped a bone in my hand last week with a marble, until I can get rid of fork / hand hits I can't even think of trying this one lol Maybe the RH whatever it is will help. My Pocket Predator Hathcock Target Sniper should be shipping this week. Maybe it will help my current slingshot is a this one and I am killing myself with fork and hand hits


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

truthornothing said:


> fsa46 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that is impressive Roger. RHs will eliminate fork hits, I don't think you can have a fork hit even if you intentionally try to have one.
> ...


Do not use this stuff it is dangerous!! When you get to the point your don't get fork hits or you can imagine what will happen when you hit your hand.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Wingshooter said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > fsa46 said:
> ...


Oh I wasn't even thinking about it at this point the marble was an eye opener. I am exceptionally pain tolerant and walked on a shattered foot for a week because I had stuff I needed to do  but no, I don not relish the idea of getting hit with the corner of a cube of steel going 250+ fps lol I would like to know what an RH is? Can you enlighten me?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Byudzai said:


> how does that stuff shoot at distance? I can imagine it doing like rocks and curving off to the side unpredictably.
> 
> hack saw! you were determined! I wonder if there's a power saw blade, tile saw or something, that could make quick work of it


I haven't had the chance to shoot any farther than 45 feet but here in my yard it fly's good. I did a test on leather that I am going to post in a few minutes and you can see where the cube hit square.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks like nasty stuff!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Still waiting for answer to what is RH slingshot and how will it help prevent fork hits ?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

RH is a rotating head so the forks are always in alingment with the bands. No matter what way the bands are the forks are inline.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Cjw said:


> RH is a rotating head so the forks are always in alingment with the forks.


Never heard of such, thank you!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

RH stands for " Rotating Head " that Roger uses on his many of his slingshot models.

OM, thanks for making that post. I thought is was impossible to get a fork hit with the rotating head. I can't tell you how many thousands of shots I have made with the 5 RH frames I am shooting and have yet to have a single fork hit and attributed it to the RH....guess I was wrong. I always shoot sideways too.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think was causes a fork hit with a RH is letting the forks tilt back towards the shooter or tilted too far forward. So your not hitting your left or right fork but the center piece between them.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Truthornothing

RH is a sling shot that has a rotating fork or head , it swivels

go to wingshooters web site and check them out .

joe

"May the fork be with you "


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Thanks I did just that. Looks interesting


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, I love the exit wounds...edgier than Bismuth, they are...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those cubes are 3-dimensionally symmetric about their center of mass, so they should fly straight. But I will be interested in your experience at the longer ranges.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> Those cubes are 3-dimensionally symmetric about their center of mass, so they should fly straight. But I will be interested in your experience at the longer ranges.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Hi Charles, I set up my target at a diagonal in my yard and got 52 feet I removed the can (target) and put on a new white tee shirt on the rod so I could see this ammo in flight. I shot for 30 minutes at the tee shirt just to watch the flight looking for erratic shots. There were none it flies just like round balls. I have always heard that they would veer but I think maybe that is one of those legends you hear about and it becomes fact. I am still going out and shoot at longer yardage to see but I will bet the cubes will fly straight as anything.


----------

